# chocolate



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby just ate a bunch of chocolate and I'm waiting to hear back from my mother in law as to how she is doing..... but she is not answering her phone  She is supposed to be giving her hydrogin peroxide to make her vomit... I'm soo nervous!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what kind of chocolat and how much. Delta ate a full bag of chocolat coins and a full box of malteasers at christmas and she was fine each time. 

check out this thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=327


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

A friend of mine, her dog ate a ton of chocolate and was fine...just keep a close eye on her....have you called the vet? 
Ruby is how old?? 

I have never heard of feeding hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ya, poison control said mix 1 tablespoon peroxide with yogurt, or milk... something she will drink to make her vomit. Which she did. My mother in law just called and said she seems to be fine. Running around like the crazy dog she is. Crazy!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure she will be TOTALLY fine! poor munchkin


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

hope Ruby is ok! Sure she will be. My sisters dog ate a full boxof continental chocolates and the box!!!!!!!!!!! He was fine x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm glad Ruby seems fine now. My sister-in-law's dog ate Green & Blacks chocs including wrappers from Xmas stocking while they were out at church. She is fully grown and quite a robust dog (eats baby rabbits down in one sometimes on walks!) so no ill effects! They did call a vet friend however who said best advice is to make the dog sick.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> She is fully grown and quite a robust dog (eats baby rabbits down in one sometimes on walks!) so no ill effects!


Eeeuuuuugh! That conjures up a horrid picture!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Eeeuuuuugh! That conjures up a horrid picture!


lol Helen its a natural diet x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer Dylan's natural diet to be dead first


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I prefer Dylan's natural diet to be dead first


lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My parents golden once pulled down and ate twelve brownies, and their wrappers!  She was fine thankfully.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think eating live baby rabbits is horrid too - my sister-in-law's dog is a labrador so I guess it comes naturally to a gun dog. Can't imagine my cuddly little Maisie doing anything like that!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

My yellow lab ate a full chocolate orange once. We just made her puke it up and she was fine and lived a happy, healthy life. Definitely was scary though!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

This is becoming a very weird thread with half talking about eating live rabbbits and the other half about eating chocolate


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> This is becoming a very weird thread with half talking about eating live rabbbits and the other half about eating chocolate


hahaha isn't it strange how things progress (regress?) on these forums? heehee


----------

